# Harvesting questions



## cyndre (May 30, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm well into the 7th week of flowering of my first grow - so, it's getting about that time.

I've read most of the standard harvest info/stickies/etc, watched the movies on youtube, etc, but I still had a couple harvesting questions:

First, most of what I read suggests harvesting the entire plant at once... but, I've read a few things on forums and whatnot that suggest partial harvests can be pretty useful - harvesting only the really mature buds at the top first, letting the lower buds get more weight/etc before picking.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Partial harvest vs full plant?

I'm a rookie, so I'm curous how it would be done without stressing the plant out too much.  Do you just cut all the buds off that you want; or harvest branch by branch; or even just lop the stem off halfway up (or whatever).

This kinda ties into my next question.  I've also read in a couple places that some people often sample a bud every week or so when determining when to harvest to help gauge getting the right "high."

Now, I know all the basic harvest schtuff, red hairs, amber trichs, etc... but I was wondering if anyone else sampled to gauge harvest time and, if so, how bad that would stress the plant.  (if it matters, my plant is over 4' tall, so there's a lot of "meat" there)

Thanks in advance for any responses.

-cyn


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 30, 2007)

I am all for harvesting the plant all at one time, but I'm sure you'll get as many responses as people. I don't even cut the roots off until plants are dry, let alone cutting off particular buds.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 30, 2007)

I harvest all at one time. Hang the plant upside down after trimming it.. some don't trim till dry. 

Only reason why i do it this way is because i don't believe in handling the buds alot. Anyways... 7 weeks in , you still got a week or two before harvest.

Just remember, when in doubt.... leave it another week or two.


----------



## SFC (May 31, 2007)

Chop them one branch at a time until they are all finished. Trim in three stages. Fan leaves go in the garbage along with the stems, Bud leaves,and trich covered fans (good trich covered stems also) go in a paper bag of there own. I liek to make Hash butter with these.  

Finally you have the bud, Depending on your humidity you can either place these directly into paper bags,hang on twine, or place on a screen. If you choos to hang or screen your bud, just do that for a day,or two, then put them ino paper bags.

After about a week in the bags, sometimes two, the stems should be dry enough to snap. Now is the time to place them into jars,or sealed containers. This is a critical time, you must be vigalant. Open the jars every day for awhile, possibly even take them right out of the jars for awhile for the first couple of weeks. Then you can just air them out for the next couple weeks until they are truly dry.

Now that your buds are cured you have a couple more options. I like to take my popcorn buds,and make Butane honey oil, ,any others also use the popcorn for bubble hash,or more butter,Kief hash, its all good.

Most of all enjoy your harvest....


----------



## cyndre (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

-cyn


----------

